
Gravity defying root that travels upstream with no push - yogrish
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/lktSNNU
======
gus_massa
Are you sure there is no thin transparent thread connecting the root and the
bucket? The root doesn't climbs smoothly, it pauses sometimes and just spins
at the same height, like if it was hanging …

Time to call Captain Disillusion
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CaptainDisillusion](https://www.youtube.com/user/CaptainDisillusion)

------
yogrish
Any thoughts on What’s the physics behind this? Can we explore this to create
an efficient water transport mechanism.

